
Feds want 'Wolf of Wall Street' profits as part of $3.5B fraud allegation - sea6ear
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/20/news/wolf-of-wall-street-malaysia-1mdb/index.html
======
sloucks
"Sweetheart, you have my money taped to your tits. Technically, you do work
for me. "

------
blackoil
With Hollywood accounting, they may be looking for pennies

